

Apple's new rules snag Amazon, throw wrench into Kindle app - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/02/apples-new-rules-snag-amazon.html

======
allwein
As mentioned in the comments to the article, the most likely scenario is that
Amazon removes the button which automatically sends them to the Kindle store
in Safari and instead replace it with some sort of text telling them how to do
it manually.

~~~
allwein
Okay, I was wrong. I don't know when they updated the App Store Review
Guidelines without notice, but they did. The above would be true if it was
only 11.14 that needed to be dealt with. I hadn't yet seen the text for 11.13.
Given the text for 11.13, it seems like everything from Evernote and
Instapaper to Pandora and Netflix would be affected.

11.13 Apps can read or play approved content (magazines, newspapers, books,
audio, music, video) that is sold outside of the app, for which Apple will not
receive any portion of the revenues, provided that the same content is also
offered in the app using IAP at the same price or less than it is offered
outside the app. This applies to both purchased content and subscriptions.

11.14 Apps that link to external mechanisms for purchasing content to be used
in the app, such as a “buy" button that goes to a web site to purchase a
digital book, will be rejected

